# Year in Review...



## ikenpo (Nov 5, 2004)

What did you do this year? Seminars, training, etc...

As I look back, I did a lot of stuff this year. The brief recap includes..

Visiting Kenny Gonzalez in Florida
Attending a Tommy Burks seminar at Mr. Billings school
Hosted Kenny Gonzalez Seminar in Houston
Joe McDaniel Savate Seminar
Taught a Special IMUA Kenpo review/training session after Braughton went to Iraq
Gathering of Warriors in Seattle, Wa w/ Sepulveda, Marty Z, Bob White, Prof Crimi
Additionally, did some training in Doce Pares & Serak Silat while there w/ Bobbe Edmonds..
Several Private Kenpo Sessions with Mr. Duffy
a couple of Private Sayoc Sessions with Roland Lee
LaBounty / Sepulveda Seminar in SA, TX
Went to LA and visited with Doc Chapel, discussed SL-4 and Body Indexing in a training horse in a bar parking lot as crack heads looked on (seriously)..
Zach Whitson seminar Counter Pt / Pekiti Tirsia private session SA, TX
AKF Spirit Camp - Austin, TX  Labounty, Conatser, Burks, Blair
Serrada Escrima Private Session - w/ Chris A. 

And then of course there were standard training classes during the week all year...

It has definitely been a busy and productive year...

jb


----------



## Maltair (Nov 6, 2004)

Mr. Sepulveda seminar at Port Orchard Kenpo Karate Wa.
Mr. Philips and Miss. Desire in the Dalles, Or.
Gathering of Warriors in Seattle, Wa w/ Sepulveda, Marty Z, Bob White, Prof Crimi 
Dave Lee Open Tournament Salem, Or.
Mighty River Classic Tournament Vancover, Wa.
Martial Arts demo at the Onion Festival Sherwood, Or. 
Orange, Purple and Blue belt tests thru the year.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 6, 2004)

Hmm it looks like we were all in Seattle at the Gathering this year....

Mr. Conatser Thanksgiving seminar in Seattle.
Gathering of Warriors in Seattle 
Mr. Conatser seminar in West Virginia (April)
Assorted tournaments in Wyoming and Utah.
Mr. Ed Parker Jr. giving a seminar in Ogden (July).

Lamont


----------



## Shodan (Nov 7, 2004)

Well- I don't have nearly the list that you guys do.  I just managed to get to two Huk Planas seminars this year.  Missed our local annual Camp Kenpo (Huk Planas, Frank Trejo, Dian Tinaka, Ed Planas and some others) due to pregnancy and another vacation.  Maybe next year.  Other than that- regular training and trips up to my "home dojo" for private lessons with my instructor- learning Forms 5 and 6.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Kenpobuff (Feb 15, 2005)

I would love to have the time and money to attend events all around the country, and maybe I will once the rugrats are up and out.  

I spent this year attending class myself and taking the kids to their respective classes along with their other sporting events.  However I was able to attend a half dozen tournaments around the northwest with the kids; Pacific Jewel Nationals in Portland, OR, Western Montana Classic in Missoula, MT, Spokane Valley, WA, Post Falls, ID, Lewiston, ID, and a couple others.   I usually coach them but on occasion I participate just to prove to them I still can walk the walk, so to speak.  Funny how they doubt us parental types at times.  Now that the teenager is bigger than me I got to stay two steps ahead-LoL.

I'm going to try and get to a seminar or two this year if I can fit them in.


----------



## dubljay (Feb 15, 2005)

Last year I managed a couple seminars with Mr. Trejo and one with Mr. Planas.


----------



## hammer (Feb 15, 2005)

WOW  I have the green eyed moster, (jealous lol )you guys are so lucky to be studing KENPO IN THE STATES ,


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Feb 15, 2005)

Me, just busy teaching, and trying to keep my club afloat. Wish I had the money, and time, but do not.


----------



## dubljay (Feb 15, 2005)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Me, just busy teaching, and trying to keep my club afloat. Wish I had the money, and time, but do not.


 If only I had those troubles.  My goal in life is to teach.


----------

